# Stepdaughter troubles advice



## twinkletoesx (Jan 3, 2015)

My dad is 80 yr old. He is batteling with cancer. Today, a woman came knocking onm claiming she was his step daughtr and needed to speak to him.my partner and I let her in. She went up to see him in bed, and kept saying bad man. Your a bad man. You will gave to take this to the grave with you. Then starting screaming. She smelt of alcohol slightly. To get the bigger picture, I am 20 year old. I am his blppd daughter. My dad and my mother have been married about 25 year. Before meeting my mum, he was in a relationship with a thai lady. Evenetuallty after 3 yeara togetber, she brought her 7 year old to england to live with each other. Her mother cheated on him, after about 5 years together. He packed in with her,but left her with a house. Now when my mum and dad dad had me, my dad secrectly kept in touch with her step daughter, (mum was not happy) he took her to schopl, picked her up, let her sleep over, took her shopping all the time. Little contact with her mother though, they only spoke if they had to. My mother had enough. I was about 3 and she told him you have to stop sending all this money to her, shes not even ur daughter etc. As, you would, (I know I would be pretty pissed off if my partner did the same) and my dad did. She now had a new step dad who was a multi millionaire! 10 years pass, shes around 19 and knocks on her house, with her boyfriend asking if she can sleep because her mums kicked her out. My older sister, half blood sister, said no. Fk off weve had enough, and that was it. And here she is again. I dont understand what is happening, im so lost. Shw kwpt saying bad man, hes a bad man and you dont know what hes done etc etc. Please someone try and help me make clear what is going on in her mind. It isnt even her blood daughter. My dad has 2 blood daughters, and has always kept in touch, he had to end what father-daughter relationship they had (even tho it qas only like 6 years) to save his marriage. As no woman could accept that.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

no way to really know what's going on. Sorry.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Im gonna take a guess and say she is mad at him.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd tell her to get out, and not talk to her anymore. If she comes by again, talk to a lawyer about legal ways to get her to stay away.

If anything, she's his step daughter, not a "real" daughter. She has no rights to anything, unless she has some legal paperwork to show otherwise.

Btw, what does your dad say about all this? His wishes should override all the above, assuming that it's his house and he's able to make decisions.

C


----------

